# Rossi 20 GA. Youth



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rossi 20 ga. youth model 22" barrel single shot. $75 located in Tooele..... Or trade for goose decoys, shotgun shells, duck decoys, or ????.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I forgot to mention it's a Modified choke barrel.....Will shoot 2 3/4" & 3" shells.........


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have some goose decoys I would trade you if your interested, they are old but I don't think that they were ever used. Probably too old of style. Left over from my FIL's sporting goods store.

I think that there are 6 or 8


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bowgy said:


> I have some goose decoys I would trade you if your interested, they are old but I don't think that they were ever used. Probably too old of style. Left over from my FIL's sporting goods store.
> 
> I think that there are 6 or 8


Those are pretty cool.8) I don't need anymore shells at this time, I just picked up a bunch. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump..........


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

How bad does it kick? I have a single shot 16 ga. that kicks like a mule. My son is looking for a smaller shot gun. He only weighs in at 85 lbs. I personally have never shot a Rossi before. This would be perfect size for him the way it looks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> How bad does it kick? I have a single shot 16 ga. that kicks like a mule. My son is looking for a smaller shot gun. He only weighs in at 85 lbs. I personally have never shot a Rossi before. This would be perfect size for him the way it looks.


It has a kick to it. My daughters have all used it and survived. I put a limbsaver pad on it and that helps a ton. I will throw that in too if you want it.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Would this be too small for an adult to use for pine hens while scouting? Often times when driving up dirt roads we see pine hens and I have been looking at picking up a 20 to harvest a few. I'm thinking the shorter distance from trigger to butt may be too short but worth asking before I go buy one at walmart.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Are you coming North anytime soon?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Would this be too small for an adult to use for pine hens while scouting? Often times when driving up dirt roads we see pine hens and I have been looking at picking up a 20 to harvest a few. I'm thinking the shorter distance from trigger to butt may be too short but worth asking before I go buy one at walmart.


The gun is 36" total length...... I have shot it just fine.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> Are you coming North anytime soon?


Probably not until duck season......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump...............
How about $50? Any takers?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sold! PPU


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dang. I would've taken it


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Bax* said:


> Dang. I would've taken it


You gotta be quick when you see a good deal Bax. Fortunately for me, I was quick enough! My daughter's birthday is in a few weeks and she is going to be thrilled. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

